# ata exception frozen

## mrpringle

Today when I was looking at dmesg for something unrelated I saw a whole lot of these messages. Does it mean the motherboard's ATA controller is bad?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata1: soft resetting port
> 
> ata1.00: configured for PIO0
> ...

 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Maybe the ATA cables are not connected properly or the cables are broken.

 *Quote:*   

> ata1.00: configured for PIO0
> 
> ata1.01: configured for UDMA/44 

 

Just strange.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Feb 12, 2008 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrpringle

The cables are fine. I wonder if this problem is related in some way to when my ethernet adapter stops working under gentoo until I reboot. I noticed this after the kernel upgrade in portage. Either that or when I installed the nvidia drivers off the nvidia website for my 8800GT.

----------

## mrpringle

Lol, I bought a new motherboard, noticed the same log messages as posted. I'm pretty sure it's the DVD-ROM or DVD-RW drive causing the issues because I bought a new drive and so far so good. I think the ethernet problem is related to the ADSL router and not the ethernet port because the same problem happened on the new mobo as well, and I plugged in the network cable to a different port, rerun DHCP and the connection came back online.

----------

